# Tundra Swans hunting



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I have a few questions about these birds. I have a swan tag this year and I have already seen a several flocks in the DL area. My question is are these birds in full fall plumage yet, or is it going to be a few more weeks like the rest of the waterfowl around (just the adults). Also I have heard of many people shooting collared Swans, is there a high percentage of this? Should I keep looking for a collared one while the season is early and be selective? I don't think it will be to difficult to harvest a Swan once I decide to, just curious if any one has seen a larger percent of collared swans. Thanks


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I have shot one collared and banded swan. I have only seen one other since the mid 80's so I would not say they were common.
The adults should have their full plumage (basically just white) but the young are grey until next year. Are you planning on mounting yours?
They are usually not too hard to get if you can get out but there was one year a few back where they all moved out of the area before I got mine. All the sloughs were not froze yet, they just all moved on that year (at least quite a ways south)
Good luck if you choose to wait out for a collared one but with all the other hunting to do, I would have a hard time holding out and scouting for a collared one.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

do you swan hunt like geese (get them to decoy) or just spot and sneek them...


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

I dont and havn't hunted a swan, and I live in Minnesota, and all the ones I see are banded- I am meaning the wildones- not the tame ones- I see quiet a few- at one point I was think heck they may just have banded all of the dang swans.

I dont know what thier population is like- I'd say if its your first bird- shoot it- no matter what.

And if you have shotthem before, look for a band- I'd hope you wouldn't ground swat ones for a band. though.

Good luck and have fun-Post some pics after you get one!

Curtis


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Curtis:

You might be confusing Trumpeter Swans with Tundra. Minnesota, like here in Wisconsin has successfully worked hard for the past twenty five years in re establishing viable Trumpeter populations.
Trumpeters breed and stay here during the spring/summer season and it is those you see around with all the collored neck bands. Tundra, as their name implies come from a lot further north. Here on Lake Superior they are about the last migrators, generally post season, along with the goldeneyes. They generally will blow into Chequamegon Bay by the hundreds using a big late Northern weather front, rest a few days, and then are gone.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I have never shot a swan before but I have had them fly over my goose decoys many times before. To harvest one I will probably spot and sneek and then shoot it when it flies. There is no sport in ground swatting them and besides it is very hard to kill any waterfowl on the water as most of you have already discovered when trying to finish of a cripple. I have seen a few flock already and I do alot of scouting for geese so while scouting I plan to take a swan this year. The Tundra swan and Trumpeter swan look different as well. The Tundra Swan has an all black bill and legs with an all white body and the Trumpeter has yellow and black on its bill. Trumpeters are also much bigger. I don't think that I have ever seen a Trumpeter in ND but I have seen a few in Minnesota.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

cool... Good luck... if you get one post the picture and I want to see... so you are hunting the Tundra?


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I will post a picture when I get one (positive thinking) and yes I am hunting the Tundra Swan. The Trumpeter Swan is an Endangered speices, so you are not allowed to hunt them.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

Today We decided to go out to the same field that we had hunted yesterday. We didn't do nearly as well, but we did have a flock of swans *DECOY* The trouble was only John had his tag and the rest of us had forgotten them at home. This was the first time I have seen swans decoys like this. I have had them fly over the decoys before or land in water on a flooded field that I have hunted for spring goose season. These swans were cupped and committed. All of us were making swan noises with our mouths and they came right in on our snow decoys. Really cool thing to see.

[siteimg]2538[/siteimg]


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Those are huge  Ive seen them before, but forgot how big they are. One of these years I am going to get a tag.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Nice swan! What size shot were you using? I'll be chasing swans in SD this fall and my dad who works at Cabelas gave me a box of Hevi-shot Dead Coyote loads in T shot to try. Now through my pattern master choke they look like the right thing to use. Your thoughts?
FACE


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

John, the guy in the picture, had 2 shot steel in his gun at the time, not what you would use if you were trying for them. The swans were only about 15 yards, he still had to shoot it twice for it to come down, but it did fall dead. I would use the BBB 3 1/2 or the hevi shot larger loads.


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

THATS THE BIGGEST SNOW GOOSE I EVER SAW!   

J/K That things huge- how much did it weigh? how do you cook it or clean it?

Curtis


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

That swan probably weighed about 15-20 lbs. I know that is pretty general, but I know it was much bigger than any goose I have ever seen. They have alot more to them on the rest of their bodies than a goose does but the beasts are just a little bigger then a giant canada.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

Well I decided I could wait no longer and bagged my first swan.
[siteimg]2692[/siteimg]
It was a pretty great day of hunting. I alos beleive that I shot 3 different subspecies of canada geese. I believe these are Interior, Aleutian and Taverner's Canada geese. The One that I believe is the Taverner's is the smallest goose I have ever shot, about 2 pounds!!! It is smaller than most mallards. The goose that I am really unsure about the ID is the one I think is the Aleutian Canada Goose. It is about 4 lbs, a more abrubt forhead and a band of white feathers around the base of the black sock on its neck. I have shot quite a few Hutchii's and I have never seen this before. If it really is an Aleutian it was way of its flight path. I have it wrapped up in the freezer and my have it mounted if it turns out to be an Aleutian Canada Goose.
[siteimg]2693[/siteimg]


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

very cool birds!!!


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Got my first swan this morning in SD. It was a great trip although I ended up with a broken pinky finger and filled up waders. But hey, what is a hunting trip without memories?
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=2759 
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=2758


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

It just isn't hunting unless you fill up your waders at least once a year.


----------



## spoonkilr (Oct 19, 2005)

it looks like the goose in the pic...up front seems to be an aluetian??? maybe a differnt pic or angle--nice shoot anyway you look at it--congrats--spoonkilr


----------



## kjdouble (Sep 14, 2005)

Snow hunter 
you have the bill color backwards on the 2 swans, the tundra swan has a splash of yellow in front of the eye ( but not always) and the trumpeter swan has an all black bill, both carry black feet. the trumpeter is the larger of the 2 with the cob (male ) reaching weights of 35 lbs and a wing span of 98 inches. The call of the tundra is high pitched where the trumpeter is low resonant hornlike call. 
We just got back from North Dakota on the 29th and filled our 4 swan permits. As far as eating we marinated and wrapped in bacon cooked on the grill to medium, have to say they a quite good
Good Luck to everyone
KJ


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Congrats to all of you that were able to fill your swan tags. I am going out next weekend to attempt to fill mine.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

those are huge! congrats to those that shot them


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

kjdouble

I forgot to correct that bill color thing, both the swan I shot and the one my buddy shot had pretty big yellow patches on the bill. Mine was about 14-15 lbs and his was around 17-18 we think. Congrats on filling your swan tags. I just turned my swan into barbaques this weekend and it was delicious. :beer:


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Took my swan in and skun out the carcass to have a standing mount done and then took the meat and crock potted it for the day with onions and put it on toast with mashed potatoes and gravy!!!!! 
MMMMMMM MMMMMM MMMMMM MMMMMMMMMMMMM GOOD!!!!! :beer:


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

I filled my swan tag and put my ten month old pup to the test! I decided as long as it is a bird it doesn't matter how big it is she will swim her little butt off for it.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

Congratulations to all who filled their swan tags this year. Tundra Swans are truly a majestic bird and treat to watch!

Travis, excellent photo of your lab's retreive. More bird than she bargained for I'm sure. Congrats!

I filled my tag a couple of weeks ago. I was pass shooting divers and a flock of 10 came in from behind me about 30 yards up without a sound. I did the "OH SH*#" turnaround. I bagged a large adult, but took it all three rounds of #1 steel to bring it down. I recommend a minimum of BB's or even BBB's for these birds. Awesome splash!

Good Luck to all.
Keep the wind at your back.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words, it was much more bird than she bargained for but she gave it her all.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

This was a huge bird... We put the bird on the scale: 20 Ibs.

[siteimg]2956[/siteimg]


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

That does look like a huge bird, mine was only 15lbs.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Doc Holliday (Oct 14, 2005)

I like the pictures you guys have put up. So I figure I would share mine to.

Doc


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Excellent pooch bullock... you have something special there, no mountain to high for that puppy. 

Oh... nice cranes everyone


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

buckseye,

Thank you for the kind words! And people still tell me that show dogs can't be bird dogs.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------

